# User monitoring software

## chanakam2000

Hi,

        We have a college network which has about 5o computers on which gentoo running.

I want to monitor the user activities of this network.

          ie,  Which user logged on to which machine,

               His log on & log off time etc,

All the Users Are authenticated via LDAP.

Can some one suggest me a good software to monitor these thing.

What exactly I want is preventing login sharing.

It should allow a user to log on to only one machine per a time.

But on current system A user can log in to several machines at the same time.

(So they are sharing account and several unauthorized person may use same account)

If I can totally prevent multiple login It is the thing I want.

If it is not possible Then I want to monitor It.

Please give me any nice Idea you have regarding this.

Thank you !

----------

## Hu

The lastlog should provide the information you want.  Be careful about taking action against a user just because he appeared in two places at once.  Some users may ssh from one machine to another or run X11 terminals over the network.  Either of these would cause them to be logged on in multiple places at one time.  You can filter out these false positives by examining whether the login occurred on the physical terminal or remotely.

----------

